# Eeeek! Just 5 more days to wait!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Just 5 more days till this girl is due! 100% NZ Kiko doe - Susie.
She had triplets last year and is looking the same round, can't wait to see what she has! Due February 25.









Then purebred Kiko doe, Brittney, is due March 3! Poor girl is so round even now. Either big twins or triplets (I'm hoping  ) And she's got an awesome set or horns 









Right after her is Taffy, 100% NZ doe, due March 4! She's a homebred doe bred to my homebred buck...so excited!









And finally, Ivy, Taffy's dam, due March 8  Wide load here too!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

This is the sire:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow! They are all so nice looking!! 
Can’t wait to see what they have.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! Waiting is so hard


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow the sires eyes are so pretty!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm hoping some of the kids get his eyes!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good! It's so hard to wait especially once you're down to just a few days left!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! Makes it feel all the more real to have a waiting thread for them


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Freezing rain today, and supposedly lots of it. The does are doing great, besides the fact that they are feeling frisky with the warm weather and refuse to stay in their pen!

Apparently, no one told them they are too pregnant to be jumping fences 

I think it's also how they get more hay out of me...hay they don't need


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jumping fences?! Naughty gals! I can't wait to see those kiddos! C'mon Susie 

I need to share some photos of my two Kiko gals - Butter and Georgia. They are each 75% Kiko and 25% Savannah (according to the breeder I purchased them from - I can't verify that.) Two Kiko questions: are they known for large litters? Like Nigerian Dwarves are known to be very prolific? Or do they tend to twin in your experience? Mine both had twins last year as first fresheners, Butter looks much larger/enormous this year. And a question about their back legs (Please don't take this as a critique at all!) Do you notice they tend to "toe out"/"pigeon toe" with their back feet? I notice both of mine just don't have toes that point straight forward but maybe that is a boer thing I am trying to apply to them. I see it in a few of your photos. It's kinda driving me crazy because I thought it might be a Vit D deficiency thing!

(sorry for hijacking here)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They aren't quite as well known as Nigerians for large litters, but are known for raising twins consistantly. They do have triplets, quints, etc but not like ND's. (Guess ND's think they need to proliferate cause they're so little!) 

Susie had twins first time, she was a year old. Triplets at 2yrs old. Great doe 

My girls do tend to have twins, but then I have a small herd, so can't make a blanket statement on that  

Genetics plays a huge role in litter size, etc, so it depends on what breeders select for as well.

Back legs: yes, I have found they tend to toe out. Personally, I think that is a more natural way to walk then being straight-toed. Think about how you walk...wouldn't it be hard to walk it you couldn't swing your leg in a bit? I think it's the same for goats. They were selected for being able to forage and range widely to get food, and I think the cow-hock comes with that. Just my thoughts and observations on that 

But, they do get worse as they get closer to kidding...loose muscles I guess  Poor Susie waddles now!
_________________________________________________

Taffy is driving me crazy! Her ligs have been coming and going the past couple days, and her pooch is very swollen and loose. Udder isn't full yet though.

Susie's ligs are loosening, but udder is not full yet either.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice looking goats!! We have a doe due on March 3rd too, so excited while waiting.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! 

Neat, what breed is your girl?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Neat, what breed is your girl?


She's a mini-nubian


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ooh, fun!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Raining today. Feels like the end of March!

Susie isn't showing any kidding signs, but Taffy...she's driving me crazy! Not due for a week (supposedly  ) but ligs are soft, pooch is loose, and udder is slowly filling. Keeping a close eye on that girl!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Still no kids 

Although I _think_ Susie _might _today  Taffy is just hanging in there, ligs still feelable, udder almost full...has been for the past couple days, lol. Brittney & Ivy are still firm and high


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww c'mon I'm ready to see some of these Kiko kids!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Me too! They're really making me wait, lol. Teaching me patience, I guess


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

Your girls are beautiful! My kiko female had her baby yesterday see......




  








20180225_100506




__
Tamara Birdsall


__
Feb 26, 2018


__
2










  








20180225_093811




__
Tamara Birdsall


__
Feb 26, 2018


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

20180225_091116




__
Tamara Birdsall


__
Feb 26, 2018


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you! 

Aw, so cute!! Now I REALLY can't wait


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope somebody gives up their babies for you soon!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

FINALLY!
Susie kidded at 11:15am with twin bucklings. Was hoping for doelings, but oh well 
A GORGEOUS 5lb chocolate brown buckling and a grey/white 6lb buckling with marbled blue eyes!

Pictures coming!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad all went well.


----------



## Michelle S. (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats!

Unrelated, but what camera are you using? Your pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! 

I use a Nikon D7000 with either a 18-200mm lens or a 28-80mm lens. The 18-200 is great for goat, landscape & large animal pictures, while the 28-80 (which is also a macro lens) is great for smaller goats, rabbits and the like.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here are the boys! Still damp, but cute 

Susie had them less then a minute apart. Textbook delivery


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Waiting on these three yet.

Taffy looks like closest to kidding, but Brittney is due first...we'll see what happens!

(Taffy, Ivy, then Brittney)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Love them! :goatkiss: Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

A 6.5lb, cream doeling with blue eyes from Brittney! She was up and bouncing around when I checked her this evening. Very lively, didn't want to stay in the bucket to get weighed, lol.

Disappointed in Brittney, she looked like twins for sure!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats! I can’t wait to see her pictures! 

So is it a more negative thing for meat goats (particularly 2nd freshening and up) to have singles? I’m on a few different Kiko meat goat groups on FB, and most of the people are large scale (40-150 breeding does) and they seem to think that one good quality in a doe is if she tends to throw twins/triplets. But this is not at all a major culling factor, correct? I’m a newbie to the meat goat world and still learning.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

@Goat_Scout - yes, it's a negative thing. They're supposed to have at least twins every time, a single for a first freshener is generally viewed as okay. (although the Kiko breed was selected for twins @ 2yrs old/first freshener)

If a doe only has singles (3 in a row for me), that is a major cull factor, as litter size is genetic. With Brittney though, she had twins last year so I'll give her a pass this year. Plus she has a lot of good traits I want to keep, so I won't cull on a single bad one. You pick your battles


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That cream buckling has that "I'm a total stud" look in his eyes already. Still wet and ready for all comers...

Sorry I said brown, I don't know why I did. I can't see the brown well enough. I meant to say cream. I've edited to fix that.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on a healthy doeling! Sorry she didn't give you two.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Brittney's girl  Very, very lively!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And Susie's two boys


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I so want the one in that first thumbnail in post #42


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

He's just, "I am completely aware and alert to your nefarious ways." And I'm like


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all adorable!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

@mariarose - He's quite full of himself, that's for sure!  Love all the blue eyes I'm getting this year 

@Suzanne_Tyler - thank you!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Still no babies from Taffy  She's so loose I don't know how the kid(s) stay in! Waiting on her udder to fill....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Will you avoid retaining Brittney's doeling as a future breeder in your herd because she is a single?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It depends on how she grows out. I really like a lot of Brittney's traits, and am willing to overlook one or two in order to keep the traits I like in my herd.

If she grows out well, and I like her, I will probably retain her and give her a chance to prove herself. If she has a propensity to singling when she grows up, I would sell her.

So depends on your goals


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

8lb doeling from Taffy! She pulled a Susie on me...due Sunday, kid Tuesday 

Didn't have any trouble kidding, beautiful doeling, looks almost identical to Taffy.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry you got another single, but congratulations on the doeling!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks!
Me too, she should have had twins, even though it's her first time because she's a 2yr old. Guess it's just that kind of year! At least it's a doeling though


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Glad to hear it went well even though it's a single.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here she is in all her matching-mother glory! She's very loud, very lively, and very hungry  No blue eyes on this girl.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She’s adorable! I just love the vocal ones!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

STILL waiting for Ivy to kid! This year, no one has kidded on their due date, lol  Her kid(s) are sitting now, ligs are soft and udder is just this side of full...hopefully soon!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The boys  








Toffee, just waking up!








And Polly, I love this girl! She's looking at Toffee here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Adorable kids and beautiful photos!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ivy (finally!) kidded yesterday afternoon with a red & white doeling with blue eyes! She looks exactly like her sire when he was little Pictures coming.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here she is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my goodness! She is so cute!!


----------

